# 9550 no agp fast write!!



## aaronramsdell (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello I soft modded my power color 9550 a long time ago and had a cpu fail awhile back and after replacing the cpu(with faster), I  was doing some checking and it seemed like my video was slower so I did a benchmark and it confirmed that my bench score was lower then before. Doing some checking with everest pro and details on 3dmark 05 both say that agp fast write is disabled.
It is confirmed turned (on!) in bios. Unloaded softmod and installed standard ati driver and agp fast w is enabled re installed softmod no agp fast write.... does anyone know what this is about and is it important? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 6, 2006)

check your chipset drivers and please list the rest of your hardware.


----------



## aaronramsdell (Sep 6, 2006)

*best way to compile list??*



KennyT772 said:


> check your chipset drivers and please list the rest of your hardware.


Hello thanks for the response I'm not sure of the best wat to compile a list of drivers I will do my best ant post the drivers and hardware list here I think cut and paste from everest pro?


----------



## aaronramsdell (Sep 6, 2006)

*Here is a list*

hi I hope some of this info may be of use. Please tell me if anything else would help figure this out Thank you very much

 Field	Value
Computer	
Computer Type	ACPI Uniprocessor PC
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer	6.0.2900.2180 (IE 6.0 SP2)
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name	MAY-CRASH
User Name	Aaron
Logon Domain	MAY-CRASH
Date / Time	2006-09-06 / 16:58

Motherboard	
CPU Type	Intel Celeron D 315, 2366 MHz (17 x 139)
Motherboard Name	ECS P4M800-M  (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 CNR, 2 DDR DIMM, 

Audio, Video, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset	VIA P4M800
System Memory	768 MB
BIOS Type	Award (06/17/05)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	RADEON 9550 Secondary  (256 MB)
Video Adapter	RADEON 9550  (256 MB)
3D Accelerator	ATI Radeon 9550 (RV350)
Monitor	Acer AL1703  [17" LCD]  (ETL3409004)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	AVerMedia TV Series Device - Bt878 Audio Section
Audio Adapter	Creative SB Live! 5.1 Sound Card

Storage	
IDE Controller	VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller	NERO IMAGEDRIVE SCSI Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller	VAXSCSI Controller
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive	WDC WD200BB-00AUA1  (18 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive	WDC WD600AB-00BVA0  (55 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive	WDC WD800BB-08JHC0  (74 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive	ATAPI DVD+RW 4X4X12
Optical Drive	NERO IMAGEDRIVE2 SCSI CdRom Device  (Virtual CD-ROM)
Optical Drive	SCSIVAX DVD/CD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive	SCSIVAX DVD/CD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	76316 MB (30187 MB free)
E: (NTFS)	57231 MB (10758 MB free)
F: (NTFS)	19085 MB (4183 MB free)
Total Size	149.1 GB (44.1 GB free)

Input	
Keyboard	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse	PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Game Controller	Microsoft PC-joystick driver

Network	
Primary IP Address	10.176.37.3
Primary MAC Address	00-14-2A-F4-85-E0
Network Adapter	VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter  (10.176.37.3)

Peripherals	
Printer	Adobe PDF
Printer	Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
Printer	QuickBooks PDF Converter
Printer	Solid Converter PDF
Infrared Controller	Infrared Port
USB1 Controller	VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller	VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller	VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller	VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB2 Controller	VIA USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
USB Device	Logitech WingMan Force 3D USB

DMI	
DMI BIOS Vendor	Phoenix Technologies, LTD
DMI BIOS Version	6.00 PG
DMI System Manufacturer	PCCHIPS
DMI System Product	P25G
DMI System Version	
DMI System Serial Number	
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer	
DMI Motherboard Product	P4M800-8237
DMI Motherboard Version	
DMI Motherboard Serial Number	
DMI Chassis Manufacturer	
DMI Chassis Version	
DMI Chassis Serial Number	
DMI Chassis Asset Tag	
DMI Chassis Type	Desktop Case
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets	4 / 4Field	Value

Field	Value
Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	06/17/2005-P4M800-8237-6A7L200GC-00
Motherboard Name	ECS P4M800-M

Front Side Bus Properties	
Bus Type	Intel NetBurst
Bus Width	64-bit
Real Clock	139 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock	557 MHz
Bandwidth	4454 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties	
Bus Type	DDR SDRAM
Bus Width	64-bit
DRAM:FSB Ratio	5:4
Real Clock	174 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock	348 MHz
Bandwidth	2784 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties	
Bus Type	VIA V-Link
Bus Width	8-bit
Real Clock	70 MHz (ODR)
Effective Clock	557 MHz
Bandwidth	557 MB/s

Motherboard Physical Info	
CPU Sockets/Slots	1 Socket 478
Expansion Slots	3 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 CNR
RAM Slots	2 DDR DIMM
Integrated Devices	Audio, Video, LAN
Form Factor	Micro ATX
Motherboard Size	220 mm x 240 mm
Motherboard Chipset	P4M800

Motherboard Manufacturer	
Company Name	Elitegroup Computer Systems
Product Information	http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWeb/Products/ProductList.aspx?CategoryID=1&MenuID=16&LanID=0
BIOS Download	http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWeb/Downloads/Category_Download.aspx?Categoryid=1
CPU Properties	
CPU Type	Intel Celeron D 315, 2366 MHz (17 x 139)
CPU Alias	Prescott-256
CPU Stepping	G1
Instruction Set	x86, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Original Clock	2266 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier	14x / 17x
Engineering Sample	No
L1 Trace Cache	12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache	16 KB
L2 Cache	256 KB  (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

CPU Manufacturer	
Company Name	Intel Corporation
Product Information	http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm

CPU Utilization	
CPU #1	3 %

Field	Value
Physical Memory	
Total	766 MB
Used	373 MB
Free	393 MB
Utilization	49 %

Swap Space	
Total	1876 MB
Used	318 MB
Free	1557 MB
Utilization	17 %

Virtual Memory	
Total	2642 MB
Used	692 MB
Free	1950 MB
Utilization	26 %

Physical Address Extension (PAE)	
Supported by Operating System	Yes
Supported by CPU	Yes
Active	No

Field	Value
Graphics Processor Properties	
Video Adapter	ATI Radeon 9550 (RV350)
GPU Code Name	RV350
PCI Device	1002 / 4153
Transistors	76 million
Process Technology	0.13 um
Bus Type	AGP 8x @ 8x
Memory Size	256 MB
GPU Clock	430 MHz  (original: 250 MHz, overclock: 72%)
RAMDAC Clock	400 MHz
Pixel Pipelines	4
TMU Per Pipeline	1
Vertex Shaders	2  (v2.0)
Pixel Shaders	1  (v2.0)
DirectX Hardware Support	DirectX v9.0
Pixel Fillrate	1720 MPixel/s
Texel Fillrate	1720 MTexel/s

Memory Bus Properties	
Bus Type	DDR
Bus Width	128-bit
Real Clock	216 MHz (DDR)  (original: 200 MHz, overclock: 8%)
Effective Clock	432 MHz
Bandwidth	6912 MB/s

Memory Timings	
CAS Latency (CL)	3T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)	6T
RAS Precharge (tRP)	6T
RAS Active Time (tRAS)	10T
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC)	14T
RAS To RAS Delay (tRRD)	4T
Write Recovery Time (tWR)	3T

Graphics Processor Manufacturer	
Company Name	ATI Technologies Inc.
Product Information	http://www.ati.com/products/gamer.html
Driver Download	http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html
Driver Update	http://driveragent.com?ref=59

Field	Value
Video Adapter Properties	
Device Description	RADEON 9550 Secondary
Adapter String	RADEON 9550
BIOS String	BK-ATI VER008.017D.033.000
Chip Type	ATI RADEON 9550 Secondary AGP (0x4173)
DAC Type	Internal DAC(400MHz)
Installed Drivers	ati2dvag (6.14.10.6614)
Memory Size	256 MB

Video Adapter Manufacturer	
Company Name	ATI Technologies Inc.
Product Information	http://www.ati.com/products/gamer.html
Driver Download	http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html
Driver Update	http://driveragent.com?ref=59


----------



## aaronramsdell (Sep 7, 2006)

*looks like I'm wasting time!*

Is this post pointless or should I be posting this in another place here? Please any answer would be a step forward. Thanks.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 7, 2006)

the motherboard model number is all i needed along with other system specs. your motherboard uses a via chipset. which just plain suck compared to intel's nvidia's and ati's. i had this same exact problem with my old via based mobo. with your card there is no slowdown with the agp write. quite simply if you cant run a said game at said settings its more then likly due to your cpu and video card.

in responce to your last post. chill dude. you cant rush people who are just trying to help.


----------



## _33 (Sep 7, 2006)

AGP FASTWRITE is useless, it's old technology and was really abandoned from ATI since around the Radeon 8500 era.


----------



## aaronramsdell (Sep 8, 2006)

*Finally Useful info!*



_33 said:


> AGP FASTWRITE is useless, it's old technology and was really abandoned from ATI since around the Radeon 8500 era.



Hey thanks that's the type of info I was looking for, So I imagine that the driver just disables it as a matter of course. I know with older cards (that were made shortly after the one poster was born lol) just teasing don't get mad I wish I were that age again. anyway I know with older cards it made a huge diffrence but all is well then I guess I'm getting about as much as can be expected and the main thing is that the frame rates are good enough to play farcry without much disturbance I've played it on a friends computer with a high end pci-x card and 2gig fast ram and cpu at 4 gig and mine is not as bad as one would think but I know that soon I need to step up to a much better system and turn this one over to office use. thanks for the info and if you get to the caribbean look me up. Cay Electronics Your East Caribbean Super Yacht Service Center, Antigua.    Aaron Ramsdell SR Engineer.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah _33 right no one uses fastwrite in fact it slows mine down when its on (and i have an ancient card)


----------

